# frog ID



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Which one is this?

Poison Frogs Make Their Babies Toxic, Too National Geographic (blogs . Dart Frog Pictures. 2048x1372px #226918 - LookAnimals.Com


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Oophaga pumilio - looks to be Cristobal or perhaps a Black Jeans


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is a black jeans


----------

